# Wanted R32 Gtr RB26 crank pulley



## AveesR32 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi all, I'm after a standard crank pulley for a RB26, anyone got one?

Thanks!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

AveesR32 said:


> Hi all, I'm after a standard crank pulley for a RB26, anyone got one?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, I'll check stock for you in the morning 👍


----------



## AveesR32 (Jun 18, 2020)

No longer required, thanks everyone!


----------

